# Final Fantasy XIV



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

*Final Fantasy XIV(PS3/PC)*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxteB6BH63w[/YOUTUBE] Another MMO

Screens

*Spoiler*: __ 







Credits to this poster for this batch
Link removed





*Website:*
Link removed


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

OMFG! EPIC!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

I AM ONLY SUIPPOSED OT MAKE JRPG THREADS!!!!  <3

No you can have this its FF =/ jk lol. 


I knew they were working on a MMO, I will most likely play it as long as its working correctly.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Stop numbering your goddamned online games

BTW, Sony just won E3

Gonna be epic. Day 1


----------



## Akira (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm speechless..



If this looks anything like FF13 Sony are going to rape.


----------



## Athrum (Jun 2, 2009)

Does this mean its free???


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Does this mean its free???



No idea, SE might try using that whack ass PlayOnline again.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 2, 2009)

As long as I don't have to pay $12.95 a month, I will love PS3 once again. I thought there was no chance they'd top Microsoft, but they definitely did in my books now (game-wise).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

MMO? Fail game.

Another unused number in the FF series, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't wait to see more on FFXIV. This is what E3 is supposed to be like!


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

It's not PS3 only.

IGN also said it's for PC too!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2009)

Going to book mark this thread for future MMO hate of the FF series. Ah yes, and plus you will be paying for it. No way a MMO on this size will be free.


----------



## Autumn Sky (Jun 2, 2009)

If this MMO aint free, forget about it. I already got my eyes on better things


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> MMO? Fail game.
> 
> Another unused number in the FF series, as far as I'm concerned.


 100% agree.

Do not want.


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like Versus XIII will be standing in as my XIV, like how X-2 is my XI.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

I can only play one MMO at a time, I guess when my current one dies I will look at this.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Of course the haters arrive.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Geg said:


> Looks like Versus XIII will be standing in as my XIV, like how X-2 is my XI.



Concurred.

Touche to Square-Enix, making me want Versus know, if not to be a filler game.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

I haven't really ever played an MMO and I missed out on FF11 due to no PS2 HDD and was too late to get into it with the 360 so I will get this for sure.


----------



## Orga777 (Jun 2, 2009)

....It is an On-Line game? Screw that... Looks like we gained another lost Numberal Game in the series... It should only be up to Final Fantasy XII... The on-line games don't deserve the Numberals.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

I was playing FF11 and I went ahead and sprouted the news of FF14 when I was watching the conference next to the game.  Some are happy, others are pissed.  I for one say about damn time.  FF14 has to fix the problems that is in FF11.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

FFXI > > XII,X-2, and X


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

I have no doubt this'll be an incredible MMORPG, as the FFXI team is now one of the most experienced devs in their industry. 

If you know just how much they've improved the game since launch, you'll agree.

Naturally, it won't be for everyone. I do think it would probably be wiser to just name it _Final Fantasy Online_, or something similar.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 2, 2009)

So wait confirmed for PS3 and PC? As a FFXI veteran, this has me by the nuts. If it isn't coming on PC then I won't play it.

Love how they using the same models and shit basically for the promo images/trailer from the main paladin model from xi lol


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I have no doubt this'll be an incredible MMORPG, as the FFXI team is now one of the most experienced devs in their industry.
> 
> If you know just how much they've improved the game since launch, you'll agree.
> 
> Naturally, it won't be for everyone. I do think it would probably be wiser to just name it _Final Fantasy Online_, or something similar.



It should have been called FF Online, I agree.

And you're right about how much experience the devs have with the genre and especially the FF formula.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

I wonder if this is the same as the title code-named _Rapture_ we heard of a while back.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I wonder if this is the same as the title code-named _Rapture_ we heard of a while back.



It is, the screens of the characters match up to the screenshots of Rapture.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

It looked very similar. I kept thinking that I had seen this very footage before.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like another FF I will miss out on.


----------



## Allen Walker (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't wait for Final Fantasy XIV. Finally something to fill the void of FFXI.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Looks like another FF I will miss out on.



You won't be in the thread? cool


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Looks like another FF I will miss out on.



Yes, please go back to KH and fap some more to Nomura pics.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

The problem with naming it FF: Online is that it won't get the sales boost it would from being a mainstream Final Fantasy title. FFXI was successful but the majority of the people who bought it stopped playing a long time ago and something with a name like FFnline would appeal mostly to those still playing FFXI and a few hardcore SquareEnix stans.


----------



## geG (Jun 2, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Of course the haters arrive.



I love Final Fantasy, I just don't want an MMO


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> Yes, please go back to KH and fap some more to Nomura pics.



Indeed, I would play it if I could afford it.



Kusuriuri said:


> You won't be in the thread? cool


I feel the love. <3


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Geg said:


> I love Final Fantasy, I just don't want an MMO



Well, aren't you at least going to give it a chance?

Besides, there's also Versus XIII to consider.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 2, 2009)

Imo Front Mission Online always looked the better MMO. 
But I cant have that can I? 

Only MMO I ever considered having share time with Monster Hunter.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Geg said:


> I love Final Fantasy, I just don't want an MMO



XIII/Versus XIII/Agito XIII should be more than enough to satisfy your love then.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

Consider this.  We are getting two numeral games out in the same year (hopefully) and I think that's awesome.  Something like that hasn't happend since the PS1 days.  When FF8 and FF9 were released a year after the other.


----------



## Xell (Jun 2, 2009)

Greaaat~.. Another MMO...


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Jun 2, 2009)

XIII, Versus, and Agito should keep me busy until XV is announced.

The trailer for XIV looks great, but for some reason I just never liked MMO's. Still, will give it a try if it gets good reviews.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 2, 2009)

So I am still a little confused, the exclusive part is only concerning consoles right?


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Xell said:


> Greaaat~.. Another MMO...



Yawn, another generic MMO comment.

You're getting FFXIII, Versus XIII and Agito XIII possibly in the same year.


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll never understand why they numbered this and XI. It should be its own subseries like Crystal Chronicles.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Yep, FF Online would have been perfect.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

That way, numbered FF games wouldn't be crosses out of most fans lists and the people who want an online experience have their own subseries to go to.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks ok, 11 was decent but don't think I'll be hyped about it like a regular ff game.


----------



## destinator (Jun 2, 2009)

Abortion Doctor Killed in Church official site


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like the races will stay the same judging by the art, I see Mithra, Tarutaru, Galka, Elvaan and Humes.


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

That looks really gorgeous. I think I'm going to have to wait and see on this one. June 6th looks like the site will be revealing more.


----------



## destinator (Jun 2, 2009)

PC confirmed as platform if you look on the page

Trailer DL: *Cardboard Tube Knight*


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

> *Square Enix Unveils Newest Addition to the FINAL FANTASY Series, FINAL FANTASY XIV!
> *
> 
> MMORPG Scheduled for Simultaneous Global Release on the PLAYSTATION 3 and Windows
> ...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Nobuo Uematsu as the sole composer? pek


----------



## The Nameless Pharaoh (Jun 2, 2009)

^ You complaining?


----------



## Weak (Jun 2, 2009)

Maybe I'm crazy, but I think FFXIV will improve upon just about everything in FFXI(including the recent updates like level sync) and maybe take some fun things from other MMOs as well.

Hyped out of my mind.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

Sweet, I didn't notice Uematsu is doing all the music this time.  Sweet ass.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

The Nameless Pharaoh said:


> ^ You complaining?



No?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

Why does he have to sole compose _this_ game, out of all of the others...


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Mr. Negativity returns 

Well XIII and Versus both have exceptional composers, unless you were referring to FFXII or something else?


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

Uematsu raised my interest in this a notch. I don't think I've ever been interested in an MMO's soundtrack... 

RF Online had good music. But it was a shit game so I barely heard any of it. D:


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

WoW has a great soundtrack too, and Uematsu was involved with FFXI's music back in the day. But he wasn't the main composer.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Uematsu raised my interest in this a notch. I don't think I've ever been interested in an MMO's soundtrack...
> 
> RF Online had good music. But it was a shit game so I barely heard any of it. D:



Just shut up and join us in the collective nerdgasm only reserved for a new FF game.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 2, 2009)

I cant believe SE is wasting another numbered title in a online game, couldnt they call it FF online or FF *insert random name*?!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

^ Yes, but they didn't. 

Just relax and embrace XIV as the newest mainline Final Fantasy.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm too lazy to read through the whole topic, are there screens/videos for this.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> ^ Yes, but they didn't.
> 
> Just relax and embrace XIV as the newest mainline Final Fantasy.


I am actually fine with it even though I used to rage at the thought of this happening.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Loq quality trailer added to OP.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

Too lazy for a mere four pages? :|

--------------------------------


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, it's like 1:30AM and I'm super lazy!

Also, reminds me of FF11. Probably going to steal lots of the gameplay from WoW anyway. Somehow I'm not very excited for another FF MMORPG because FF11 blew in so many ways. I just hope they won't spend forever on a new offline Final Fantasy.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

The world looks beautiful and I can't wait to explore it.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm shocked they'd reveal at this point in time.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Has the world it takes place in been revealed. If it's Vanadiel I hope they let you place as some of the beastmen.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

It's not too surprising.  Japan is getting 13 at the end of this year and if we look back, they announced that game when 12 wasn't out yet in Japan.  They are doing the same with this one.

Name of the world is Eorzea


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> I'm shocked they'd reveal at this point in time.



It was a genuine shock that Jack Tretton would announce it and not S-E at TGS.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 2, 2009)

FUCK YAAAAAAAAAAAA

The only thing I would change about FFXI are the lack of mounts/3D and the group mechanic. I don't want to be able to faceroll the game, but I would like the option to solo if you know what I mean. And no soloing a mob for 30mins for 200xp is not soloing.

Also, instanced fights/mobs would be VERY nice. The 10 week campaign camping for leaping lizzy n shit alike was not fun.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

Jotun said:


> FUCK YAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> The only thing I would change about FFXI are the lack of mounts/3D and the group mechanic. I don't want to be able to faceroll the game, but I would like the option to solo if you know what I mean. And no soloing a mob for 30mins for 200xp is not soloing.



I heard they made soloing more viable recently.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

DragonSlayer said:


> Yes, it's like 1:30AM and I'm super lazy!
> 
> Also, reminds me of FF11. Probably going to steal lots of the gameplay from WoW anyway. Somehow I'm not very excited for another FF MMORPG because FF11 blew in so many ways. I just hope they won't spend forever on a new offline Final Fantasy.



Like WoW borrowed heavily from FFXI, EQ and several other MMORPGs? 

And uh, did you suddenly forget about FFXIII, Versus XIII, and Agito XIII? All of these, including FFXIV, are coming in 2010.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 2, 2009)

They tried, I stopped a few weeks after WotG came out. My buddy and I had finally got the time to rape all the story. Finished Sea and Utog or w/e the fucking arab place, but then we got burned out from Dynamis/Sky/Sea/farming that 100 floor tower.

The music was really good in FFXI, looks like it's gonna get better. The pic with the galka reminds me of the selbina boat trip with the kraken xD. Good times

Edit: Fuck I'm going to get sucked into this game..., one of my old LS buddies is talkin bout bringing back some of the crew.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

> Art Director: *Akihiko Yoshida* (Vagrant Story(R), FINAL FANTASY XII)



I didn't notice him there until now, awesome. 

Artwork from the official website;


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

This is Day One. We should put together an early list of all who'll be playing so we can have friend-lists from the get-go when we first boot up the game in the future.


----------



## Memos (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll be playing on day one.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

So...since i see galka and elvaans i deduce this is about the same world as XI...now for the big Q...do your stuff carry over or do you start anew...i quit XI like 2 years ago (had 75 drg...even some relic stuff...the helm especially ) but if i'm to start over i may be into it again...but how awesome it would be if they just ported the whole of XI into the game and made the levels be max at like 150 and then plugged in a whole ffxi worth of expansions as FFXIV...damn....my dragoon days may not be over as i had once believed .


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

WoW is getting fairly old, so it'll be either this or The Old Republic for me.

Or both, who knows. I'll certainly give FFXIV a chance though.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm down to make a list. I'll be buying this day one as well.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

Lets hope for better party mechanics, less farming, less people buying gil for real money...and god please...more than just 2 tank jobs >_>.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

*FFXIV trailer/website song!* 

EDIT:

@Dreikoo - I'm 100% certain they won't make the same mistakes they made with FFXI, they have tons of experience to base their decisions on now. ^^


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

The thing is...they made good things as well as bad...leveling took too long yeah...but a GOOD party was one of the most enjoyable things in the god damn game...sure for this fun you had to go through 20 RDMs bent on meleeing and 30 wars sporting greatswords...while being ridiculed for your wyvern's damage being so low, no matter how you alone did more damage than them...but it still was a singular experience.


My lowest lvl job was a 36 rdm when i quit...i just loved them good paries...especially when i was playing war and had enough gil for top gear (those axes with 10 acc around lvl 40something)...and i was enough of an ass to kick people who sucked for my by then many friends also leveling other jobs who i knew how to party with from hundreds of hours of farming or NMing or doing missions...it was extremely fun.



Anyone up for a NF LS? XD


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

I wonder if it's cross-compatible between PS3 and PC...


----------



## Xion (Jun 2, 2009)

PC? 

That means I can "buy" it when it comes "out."


----------



## Sin (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll definitely be getting this.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

If I have a more powerful PC in 2010, I'll probably get it for the PC.

If not, PS3 it is.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> I wonder if it's cross-compatible between PS3 and PC...



It will be since XI was...though this brings another question...will the graphics be toned down to make up for people's crappy PCs that can't show ps3 games well or will it be too good, making the PC audience shorter.

I had XI on pc and i'm used to it...so if i was to chose i'd get it on PC again...but there's a good chance mine won't be able to run it well so i suppose i'm in for learning ps3 interface....they do have a ps3 mouse right?  


I just hope the text isn't illegible like that of some games (i'm looking at you, damn cell phone of GTA4)...since chatting frantically while squinting at the screen and having a crab pinch you to death isn't fun.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm sure the PC version will feature adjustable graphical settings.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

Byakuya said:


> I'm sure the PC version will feature adjustable graphical settings.



I don't wanna adjust it to hell though...for a 2002 game Xi looked pretty good...so by the same logic XIV should look better than the demo of XIII...which i don't wanna ruin if all i need to do is learn the ps3 interface lol.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

It's using the Crystal Tools, so I imagine the graphics set on maximum will be quite spectacular on a mid-to high-end PC.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a PC that's more than powerful enough to handle it. I'd like to have it for my PS3 though.

Or hell, why not both?


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 2, 2009)

This has to go against Bioware and Blizzards mmo's . I'm guessing their going to bring it to the PC as well.


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

Probably PC for me, though the monthly fees are going to be annoying since I'll be playing it alongside The Old Republic if XIV turns out well enough. I haven't payed for multiple MMOs simultaneously in quite a while. D:


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

I can't play any other games when i play mmos lol. I had to stop playing XI for like a week when i got games like romancing saga or KH2.


I actually quit FFXII due to XI...only finishing it like 6 months ago. (good thing though since i played the undub hehe)


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

I know the feeling, I've currently abandoned both NF and Persona 4 (temporarily, naturally) for WoW again. =p

/is ashamed


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

P4 is great...another undub i love lol.

WoW is too casual...to quick to lvl up in etc. I wouldn't consider going on it when i could be playing XI instead....and for that you should be ashamed .


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll play XIV instead when that comes out. 

Bed time, cya.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

Nighty night, don't let the bedbugs aggro.


----------



## Sin (Jun 2, 2009)

I actually haven't played a MMO since Runescape (if that even counts) when I was like 12.

I played quite a bit of Oblivion a while back tho, which is fairly close 

FF14 should be a nice gateway.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice. Wish that it was a normal RPG though. Oh well this is nice as well.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't think they are porting XI, the new world name is Eorzea or w/e isn't it? I can see people being pissed off, but most of those people have bought gil etc...

I'm keeping my original toon name, Cidain. I wonder how they are going to do server names, I am tempted to rejoin Siren if they have the same names.


----------



## cowboysfromhell (Jun 2, 2009)

pfff screw this game....diablo 3 will shit on this game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

Jotun said:


> I don't think they are porting XI, the new world name is Eorzea or w/e isn't it? I can see people being pissed off, but most of those people have bought gil etc...
> 
> I'm keeping my original toon name, Cidain. I wonder how they are going to do server names, I am tempted to rejoin Siren if they have the same names.



It's same races...and in that short vid it said "again"...so it may be vana diel's future or something else...we have galka and elvaan.

But yeah, i don't see this being FFXI + the new stuff...i just hope old vets get SOMETHING when they jump ship.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm gonna play D3 with a few buddies, but if you a 4+ year FFXI vet like me, it's just a different experience. The main reason I'm not playing FFXI right now is because most of the people I knew quit and there was like one LS that was raping all the NM spawns etc. It turned into me just logging on for campaign/ballista with the same 10 peeps and the city raid in utog land.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 2, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> It's same races...and in that short vid it said "again"...so it may be vana diel's future or something else...we have galka and elvaan.
> 
> But yeah, i don't see this being FFXI + the new stuff...i just hope old vets get SOMETHING when they jump ship.



Like what? The last thing you want in a new game is people at the max level. I can see them giving vanity items to old playonline account users.

Same races ya, new world though. Are we going to try to all play on the same server? I'm going support this time around. WHM or BRD if they keep the same classes.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 2, 2009)

I hope they introduce a new race or two.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Like what? The last thing you want in a new game is people at the max level. I can see them giving vanity items to old playonline account users.
> 
> Same races ya, new world though. Are we going to try to all play on the same server? I'm going support this time around. WHM or BRD if they keep the same classes.



Unless the world is big enough for that, i don't see the game being in just 1 server...i mean...imagine 20 times that many people trying to level in the dunes lol.


I was thinking something more in the lines of a title or a few gil or items...but yeah nothing that major that actually matters much to the gameplay...certainly not max lvls or anything of the sort.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 2, 2009)

I meant are the NFers going to hook up on the same server. I am praying for Jeuno lag to be something unique to FFXI in name and in nature xD


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

Aye, been with FF11 on and off since the game came out.  Kept switching to other MMOs, but no matter what, I always end up back to FF11.  Why?  Because the community is just fun.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

We can have one person join and then post his server and the rest of us refreshing the char creation till we get on that server...or they could just have a server m igration thing like XI added after a while.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 2, 2009)

Well it was a side effect of grinding all day with the same group. You would get to know each other and continue the next day lol. A few friends I met on day one I am still great friends with. Going to a ffxi buddies wedding this year in fact 

Edit: Ya hopefully SE learned that randomized servers are stupid. I am really curious about how they are going to handles NM's this time around. I think it's safe to say the old model is fail.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Well it was a side effect of grinding all day with the same group. You would get to know each other and continue the next day lol. A few friends I met on day one I am still great friends with. Going to a ffxi buddies wedding this year in fact
> 
> Edit: Ya hopefully SE learned that randomized servers are stupid. I am really curious about how they are going to handles NM's this time around. I think it's safe to say the old model is fail.



I remember farming enkelados...ah...boring boring full of fail times...and then he drops and jesus releases his love all over your face . 

I don't like the system...but i'm afraid i won't feel like that ever again either .


----------



## Jotun (Jun 2, 2009)

Well stuff like U/O they should keep. The emotional pay off from beating that mission was epic. I think if they up drop rates and make shit ex/rare from the get go, it will kill the gil sellers.

Here's hoping for DRG/DRK right off the bat.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

I hope the gil making isn't too painful this time around.  If they go with a similiar system like WoWs where anything can sell for a good profit, I will be happy.  

I hope the story is exciting.  Rise of the Zilart was awesome.  Chains of Promathia, meh and Treasures of Aht Urghan and Wings of the Goddess I haven't gotten around to as much to say anything.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 2, 2009)

CoP was awesome if you get the people to do it. Aht Urg was an easier version of CoP, I loved the last fight with Alexander. I still have screen shots of the blue mage owning us at the start lol. I haven't done any of the WotG stuff past mission 3. But ya heres hoping for sane vendor prices. Beastmen dropping the only source of gil can still be a problem.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 2, 2009)

Since I'll probably have moved from my currant back water country by the time it's released I'm so playing this on a PC.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 2, 2009)

FFXI was fun and all but the botting and NM monopolies got really, really bad as the years went on. If they have stupid NMs on 24-72 hour timers again I'm not gonna touch another one of these life-sucking games again. The message in the beginning about how you shouldn't neglect family and friends was hilarious considering the 3 hours they made you stand around for a monster to spawn.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 2, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Well stuff like U/O they should keep. The emotional pay off from beating that mission was epic. I think if they up drop rates and make shit ex/rare from the get go, it will kill the gil sellers.
> 
> Here's hoping for DRG/DRK right off the bat.



Nah, i want a cool quest for my drg, digging up the egg and then hatching it and that goodbye scene of the last dragoon hugging your wyvern...it was all priceless .


----------



## mmzrmx (Jun 3, 2009)

Keeping my eye on this one..a bit tired of WoW right now. They will need to change quite a few things they did in XI for me to consider really playing this game.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm hoping we get some screens/footage of the in-game engine later today when S-E has their conference. One would expect it would be around the level of FFXIII/Versus XIII graphics-wise.


----------



## OniTasku (Jun 3, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> I'm hoping we get some screens/footage of the in-game engine later today when S-E has their conference. One would expect it would be around the level of FFXIII/Versus XIII graphics-wise.



I'm just going out on a limb here, but Square-Enix will likely keep such footage saved for the Tokyo Game Show in September. That goes for anything regarding Final Fantasy Versus XIII, as well.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 3, 2009)

OniTasku said:


> I'm just going out on a limb here, but Square-Enix will likely keep such footage saved for the Tokyo Game Show in September. That goes for anything regarding Final Fantasy Versus XIII, as well.



Just to torture us. 

I guess we'll see soon enough though.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 3, 2009)

Cool. The dude with the short dark hair would make an awesome protagonist for a FF game. He´s more appealing than Lightning IMO.

If there are no monthly fees, I´m willing to enter the world of MMO´s myself.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 3, 2009)

Grabbed the 1080p trailer from the JP official site. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## Kri (Jun 3, 2009)

Naruto will be a horrible Hokage

Oh dear. I'd get it on the PC anyway, but that could make TGS interesting.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 3, 2009)

PC for me too, most likely.

It's better for them to spread this game over as many platforms as possible though, so why not.


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> [Edit]
> 
> Oh dear. I'd get it on the PC anyway, but that could make TGS interesting.



No. S-E wouldn't do that with a game they have confirmed as exclusive for the PS3.


----------



## Kri (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, it's PC too. And, "in terms of all other hardware, including Microsoft consoles, we are considering all other options at this time" sounds like somewhere between playing it safe and backpedaling.

And, Final Fantasy XIII was confirmed exclusive for years.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 3, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> No. S-E wouldn't do that with a game they have confirmed as exclusive for the PS3.



**


----------



## Memos (Jun 3, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> Well, it's PC too. And, "in terms of all other hardware, including Microsoft consoles, we are considering all other options at this time" sounds like somewhere between playing it safe and backpedaling.
> 
> *And, Final Fantasy XIII was confirmed exclusive for years.*


Get the joke.....


Byakuya said:


> **


he obviously did


----------



## Kri (Jun 3, 2009)

I can only tell when you do it to others.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 3, 2009)

Damn. Already? We haven't even gotten XIII, Versus, or the one for the psp. Oh well, it's Square.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 3, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Cool. The dude with the short dark hair would make an awesome protagonist for a FF game. He?s more appealing than Lightning IMO.
> 
> If there are no monthly fees, I?m willing to enter the world of MMO?s myself.



FF12s prince/king model was the same basically. It's the poster boy image for paladins. That's a no shitter either lol


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jun 3, 2009)

Am MMO you got to be kidding me! This wont even cause a singe dent to the number of users WoW has most likely hurting the chances of this game going to the top. They should just listen to there fans and just make single player games that made there success in the first place.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 3, 2009)

MasterSitsu said:


> Am MMO you got to be kidding me! This wont even cause a singe dent to the number of users WoW has most likely hurting the chances of this game going to the top. They should just listen to there fans and just make single player games that made there success in the first place.



I don't think the point of it is to crash wows userbase. Why should it matter either, should every dev group who wants to make an MMO just not make one because WoW is up? I am pretty sure the core group who developed FFXI is in on this new/evolution project. It's not like you aren't getting 3 other FFs in the same year >_>


----------



## On and On (Jun 3, 2009)

haha that's funny

I'll pass


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2009)

So after reading about this i decided for the hell of it to look up new things about XI that happened in the 2ish years i haven't touched it...that lvl sync thing sounds sick XD....i can't imagine leveling at the dunes as a lvl 75 drg/blu with the relic helm....poor poor noob parties XD.


Are those mystic weapons with their own WSs as hard to get as relics? Cause that drg weaponskill looked sick .


I have no intention of going back to XI but just reading about all this was fun...a kind of fun i forgot to have sadly...but it feels good all the same...this sorta settled any doubts i had about going into XIV....i'm getting it fo sho !(as the SF4 thread exclaims )


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 4, 2009)

After that conference, I am happy they aren't using Playonline.  I feel like the viewer is a chore to go through in order to play.  I'm glad they have been working on it for five years, meaning that this isn't being rushed out, they just kept quiet about it.  

Eorzea does looks amazing in detail.  I also hope that Summoner gets the summons that we all wished for in FF11, like Bahamut.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2009)

We may get stuff like vehicles...like those in that vid...vehicles in XI would have been amazing...i remember how cool it felt to use the whistle for a chocobo...image doing that for an airpod .

Also they could use an engineer job for them.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 4, 2009)

can't wait for this to come out


----------



## Vasp (Jun 4, 2009)

Dreikoo said:
			
		

> So after reading about this i decided for the hell of it to look up new things about XI that happened in the 2ish years i haven't touched it...that lvl sync thing sounds sick XD....i can't imagine leveling at the dunes as a lvl 75 drg/blu with the relic helm....poor poor noob parties XD.
> 
> 
> Are those mystic weapons with their own WSs as hard to get as relics? Cause that drg weaponskill looked sick .
> ...



A few things just FYI for yea, Level-Sync is rad, but equipment worn that's beyond the level you are is modified stat wise. So yeah, Drg Relic/AF Helms don't work before their designated levels.

The Mythic Weapons, some are good and some are bad, pretty much like the relics. The Drg WS in particular is pretty badass. Better then Penta in all the situations that Penta would be used in. As far as difficulty to get, well, I dunno if it's as hard, but it's way up there. Definitely not an easy task, but you can get the WS without the weapon. That too is kinda tough.

Back to FFXIV talk; I'm stoked. It looks good and according to the development panel, there were ingame shots during the preview. They aren't transferring toons which I'm actually happy about. I'd rather just start fresh and new anyway. But they are transferring Friendlists which is nice. I haven't touched FFXI in a long time, and yeah, like you Dreikoo I don't plan to. I don't think FFXIV will topple WoW by any stretch, but I wouldn't be surprised if they managed to take some of the population. If the developers follow through with their plan to take the good from FFXI and WoW, while adding in their own new ideas, then the game should be pretty good as far as MMO's go.

Time will tell.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 4, 2009)

Vasp said:


> A few things just FYI for yea, Level-Sync is rad, but equipment worn that's beyond the level you are is modified stat wise. So yeah, Drg Relic/AF Helms don't work before their designated levels.
> 
> The Mythic Weapons, some are good and some are bad, pretty much like the relics. The Drg WS in particular is pretty badass. Better then Penta in all the situations that Penta would be used in. As far as difficulty to get, well, I dunno if it's as hard, but it's way up there. Definitely not an easy task, but you can get the WS without the weapon. That too is kinda tough.
> 
> ...



When I told my linkshell about the game and the conference, some were shot off from it.  Most were unpleased that character transfer is in the game because they worked their asses off getting the equipment they have now.  I for one am very excited and I enjoy restarting.  I've gone through three characters in FF11.  It doesn't bother me, nor will starting all over in this one.  But I have learned that there are some FF11 players that aren't pleased.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2009)

The paladin mystic sword looked broken...like...better than relic broken lol.


> When I told my linkshell about the game and the conference, some were shot off from it. Most were unpleased that character transfer is in the game because they worked their asses off getting the equipment they have now. I for one am very excited and I enjoy restarting. I've gone through three characters in FF11. It doesn't bother me, nor will starting all over in this one. But I have learned that there are some FF11 players that aren't pleased.


If i was still playing i'd be pissed too...but since i quit so long ago it's a non-issue for me...but yeah...someone who just got a relic weapon would feel like the universe it telling him to fuck off.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 4, 2009)

im a fan of FF series! and i think this would be great! i just dont love the FF12!!


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2009)

This looks awesome i was also a old FF11 player back in the day i had a 75 summoner black mage


----------



## Bonds (Jun 4, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> The paladin mystic sword looked broken...like...better than relic broken lol.
> 
> If i was still playing i'd be pissed too...but since i quit so long ago it's a non-issue for me...but yeah...someone who just got a relic weapon would feel like the universe it telling him to fuck off.



Someone who got a relic weapon likely had the universe tell them to fuck off long before this announcement. Whether it be because they spent the better part of their last 4 years doing the same boring shit day in and day out while locked in their parents basement or because they spent a fortune on fake money via gil selling sites. I have no pity for them.

I was so glad when I quit FFXI, felt like I got my life back. Plus I got $1500 for my character because people are retarded. I might check this game out but they'd have to change a lot. Less time sinks please.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2009)

MasterSitsu said:


> Am MMO you got to be kidding me! This wont even cause a singe dent to the number of users WoW has most likely hurting the chances of this game going to the top. They should just listen to there fans and just make single player games that made there success in the first place.



SE knows they won't outsell WoW the same way they know DQ won't move massive units in the West. It isn't there goal, they have a very dedicated fanbase that will at the very least try XIV out with many of them staying. With the FF name attached the game will most likely secure the #2 or #3 spot easily.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 4, 2009)

^ That's until The Old Republic comes out, and claims the #1 spot


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2009)

Bonds said:


> Someone who got a relic weapon likely had the universe tell them to fuck off long before this announcement. Whether it be because they spent the better part of their last 4 years doing the same boring shit day in and day out while locked in their parents basement or because they spent a fortune on fake money via gil selling sites. I have no pity for them.
> 
> I was so glad when I quit FFXI, felt like I got my life back. Plus I got $1500 for my character because people are retarded. I might check this game out but they'd have to change a lot. Less time sinks please.



I didn't sell my account though it would easily go for like 2000 bucks...even though i quit i still enjoyed the time spent in the community of XI (best MMO community there is imo) and i wouldn't wanna contribute to it being ruined by the farmers.

Also, they're not retarded for giving you that much, farm from it, they're simply gonna sell every piece of gear you have for like 100 bucks each and make more than what they gave you.



As for the relic weapons...nah...doesn't take as long...maybe 6 months top.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 4, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I didn't sell my account though it would easily go for like 2000 bucks...even though i quit i still enjoyed the time spent in the community of XI (best MMO community there is imo) and i wouldn't wanna contribute to it being ruined by the farmers.
> 
> Also, they're not retarded for giving you that much, farm from it, they're simply gonna sell every piece of gear you have for like 100 bucks each and make more than what they gave you.
> 
> ...



If they can figure out how to sell that r/ex gear, than they can go for it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 4, 2009)

Really hoping for free online so I can try this. 

or a offline single player mode like Phantasy Star.


----------



## Kri (Jun 4, 2009)

^The website confirmed that it's subscription-based.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2009)

Bonds said:


> If they can figure out how to sell that r/ex gear, than they can go for it.



They sell it by listing it as the price of your character, the more EX stuff it has the more the price is driven up.


----------



## Moonshine (Jun 4, 2009)

Its online?. Well I still will try it out though. Never did play XI.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 4, 2009)

The Mythic weapons are the weps you got from the 100 floor tower. It's easier than relic weapons if you had a group doing it before they even announced mythic weapons (some people tossed the weps they got because SE wasn't saying anything about them) but relic weapons taking 6 months? Maybe if your whole LS is pooling for you to get it.

Honestly, I would rather have all the gil sellers and snobs stay on FFXI so I can enjoy my fresh experience. When it gets to the point of 6 LS camping King Behemoth, each using bots to tag... >_>


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2009)

Certain kind of snobism is useful...you need to be able to be an ass for the better of your party if you're the leader for example.

Sure buying gil or using second party software is full of fail but honest play is not without some kind of elitism in the higher levels.


----------



## Helix (Jun 4, 2009)

Would be cool if you can transfer your FFXI characters over... I canceled my content ID on XI already though.


----------



## Bonds (Jun 4, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> They sell it by listing it as the price of your character, the more EX stuff it has the more the price is driven up.



I know how it works. I went through the whole process. I didn't sell it to some chinese gil seller though. I sold off all the non exclusive gear, sold the gil to a bunch of retards in a known botting LS, then sold the character just based on the r/ex gear for $1500. Characters nowadays don't sell for half that much unless they have a relic because no one really cares about the game much anymore. 

I sold it I think in August of '07 which was basically right before people starting switching over to WoW when they found out that the new expansion was lame, so prices were still high then. People bitch at you for selling characters as if it's immoral, I say hogwash. If people are dumb enough to spend that much cash just to have a bigger epeen more power to them. 

Back then though, relics cost like a 150 million gil  and if you did it legit basically took you 3-4 years to complete. I'm aware that they basically knocked the prices down on everything by a lot, especially in regards to dynamis so it's much easier and quicker now. Especially if you land a LS that's smart enough to focus on one relic or two relics at a time. Back then though, it was anything but easy.

I'll say it again, it'd take some major changes to convince me to come back. I don't see how anyone can have that much time to really sink their entire social life into a MMO. That's what FFXI was. I was there and it was really like crack. I hope they make it more casual even if that pisses off the FFXI veterans, but somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess I should be glad I've never played XI


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2009)

Sin said:


> I guess I should be glad I've never played XI



Nah, with all it's flaws it still was great.


----------



## Sin (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone know when XIV is supposed to come out?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 4, 2009)

So from what I can tell of the trailer it will have lovely cut scenes. But I must know about the gameplay! XD FF11 was fun for a time, up until the point where you couldn't solo anymore and had to group. I played when that first came out and I loved their auction house system. And having a little room was fun as well. Big fan of MMORPGs am I.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2009)

Partying is great too, you just need to learn a lot of stuff to do it well and you need to have good people to do it with, good parties were the best times i had with the game.


----------



## Memos (Jun 4, 2009)

Orochimaru said:


> So from what I can tell of the trailer it will have lovely cut scenes. But I must know about the gameplay! XD FF11 was fun for a time, up until the point where you couldn't solo anymore and had to group. I played when that first came out and I loved their auction house system. And having a little room was fun as well. Big fan of MMORPGs am I.



Gamer chick, eh!....so, you married?:ho

The cut-scenes are always lovely but what  want is good voice acting and music.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 4, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Gamer chick, eh!....so, you married?:ho
> 
> The cut-scenes are always lovely but what  want is good voice acting and music.



XI didn't have VAs and i don't think it needs them...other than the slight opening CGI thing...and music in Xi was full of win, Dissidia had the music from the boss battles and it's my fav music to fight to.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 4, 2009)

As someone who was 2-3 weeks from getting a relic great katana, not gonna touch this game. I'll talk to some friends from FFXI that are jumping to this game to see how it plays out but FFXI become stale after a year.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope this and 13 series holds us up till ff15 which I hope takes 5 years to perfect. I am glad it is free too.


 Psn: bigbossdae


----------



## Jotun (Jun 5, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Partying is great too, you just need to learn a lot of stuff to do it well and you need to have good people to do it with, good parties were the best times i had with the game.



It just boiled down to chatting 90% of the time though. As hard as gear swap macros/chain pulling/ws chains are, most of the power came from gear. Such miniscule stat upgrade from gear which took forever to get D:

It's just funny cuz shit like Wyvern Helm is still one of the best gear swap items, yet there is all this other shit from Salvage and what not. I hope they learn from their set bonus and relic/af gear bullshit.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2009)

When meriting swapping in STR for that wheeling thrust or ACC for that penta was normal...of course soloing that included swapping the drachen and then wyrm helms all in one macro to trigger the super healing breath at 50%...i actually went as drg/blu in dynamis and got partied with all the rdms and PLDs to heal them when they convert and rested lol.


Skillchains came naturally to me...dunno why people have problems with it...half the time when leveling a low lvl job i'd just wait for a noob to randomly fire his WS and then i'd SC off of it...i remember people actually being surprised and asking "what just happened?" .


Oh and i can't forget this guy who thought that my wyvern was chasing me and tried to kill it but obviously couldn't attack....i sat down and it did too...made him crap his pants...and a new aspiring drg was born after i explained all the intricacies of our job to him .


----------



## JjEm (Jun 5, 2009)

i hope i can play this!!


----------



## Jotun (Jun 5, 2009)

Ya DRG/mage was awesome. Epic solo exp in Campaign too if you knew what you were doing. The ethereal earring or w/e that converts dmg into MP was the best part imo.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2009)

This is ingame? It really doesn't look like gameplay.


----------



## Memos (Jun 5, 2009)

^I doubt that's ingame.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 5, 2009)

The ingame footage was on the ship when they used that shield spell and it showed the galka swinging his shovel axe. It looks real nice, FFXI did too for its time.


----------



## Maycara (Jun 5, 2009)

I'll be playing this first day just like I did FFXI, I just came back to FFXI just 2 months ago too, after quitting for 2 years. Game is alot better now, easier to solo, and better xp overall. Kindof sucks at the same time though, because I had to get to 75 the hard way. AND they still have the stupid Limit Breaks stuff. God just let me level to 75 without having to quest every 5 levels. Hope 14 tosses that crap out!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 5, 2009)

Minzara said:


> I'll be playing this first day just like I did FFXI, I just came back to FFXI just 2 months ago too, after quitting for 2 years. Game is alot better now, easier to solo, and better xp overall. Kindof sucks at the same time though, because I had to get to 75 the hard way. AND they still have the stupid Limit Breaks stuff. God just let me level to 75 without having to quest every 5 levels. Hope 14 tosses that crap out!



Hey now, seal quests were fun, i remember helping some newbies of our LS at lvl 70 and i penta'd the shadow lord for more than how much i penda'd the normal foes i exp on at the time. 


That's how you make friends and strong bonds in the game, i wouldn't wanna take it out. That's why all this talk of soloability kinda scares me about XIV.


----------



## Maycara (Jun 5, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> Hey now, seal quests were fun, i remember helping some newbies of our LS at lvl 70 and i penta'd the shadow lord for more than how much i penda'd the normal foes i exp on at the time.


lol those dont bother me so much, its the limit break ones that u have to do to go any futher in levels, then one at 50,55,60,65, and the nightmare of the Maat fight.



> That's how you make friends and strong bonds in the game, i wouldn't wanna take it out. That's why all this talk of soloability kinda scares me about XIV.


I agree to some extent, but I think they should make more things soloable instead of everything needed a pt pretty much as it is in FFXI now, unless your high level, or rdm/nin, lol.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2009)

They had put in spirit surge when i had to fight maat...so i had no problems owning his old ass on my first go .


As for these quests, they were again done for my by my LS mates...and were quite fun too. We had parties made specifically for "anything" , one time we're camping Ose (assault jerking off ) the other we're doing my 65 lvl seal thing, then on to our O-hat runs . (i actually bought my eyes..farming them seemed like an ordeal lol)


I remember one time people were killing this crab NM that dropped franscisca and the pld was about to die since the rmd was out of MP..i literally saved the day with my healing wyvern . After that wherever we went the rmd pld and me were always in the same PT.


----------



## Maycara (Jun 6, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> They had put in spirit surge when i had to fight maat...so i had no problems owning his old ass on my first go .


I had to do it as MNK, after only just playing the game for 3 months I was the first NA mnk to 70 on Shiva Server. So my gear sucked, he owned my ass 7 fuckin times.... 




> As for these quests, they were again done for my by my LS mates...and were quite fun too. We had parties made specifically for "anything" , one time we're camping Ose (assault jerking off ) the other we're doing my 65 lvl seal thing, then on to our O-hat runs . (i actually bought my eyes..farming them seemed like an ordeal lol)


lol fun times. I was a leader of a LS. So I did TON of O-hats runs, like 60+ lol. That stupid blob thingy.


> I remember one time people were killing this crab NM that dropped franscisca and the pld was about to die since the rmd was out of MP..i literally saved the day with my healing wyvern . After that wherever we went the rmd pld and me were always in the same PT.


lol nice. People dont even pt in Boyhada Tree anymore now, just Melee burn in the new areas from Aht Urgan.


----------



## Witch King (Jun 6, 2009)

haha, 13 is not even released yet and 14 is already in the works?


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2009)

> lol nice. People dont even pt in Boyhada Tree anymore now, just Melee burn in the new areas from Aht Urgan.


I had this epic party with a rng doing penta - slugshot and the bow variation in the tree killing crabs and flys (piercing burn, you may say ) all day, he burned through more arrows that party than ever before he told me...like more than 20 sets of them...that party went on for like 6+ hours too, him and me were the only original members from when we started. (lucky i suppose for the tanks and healers to find replacements before they leave)


As for melee burn, that's fun too...but you need a tank that can hold it's own for it to work. When my sam was in the 50s and had access to penta i switched to my spear since i had max pole merits and we were killing birds...i still remember this sucky nin in one of our parties...she couldn't keep hate from my DoT with sam even with the thf's SATA...she made me use my katana or she'd leave...then i die from hate again, even with just my katana that was a few skill points low, and then, while meleeing weakened, and using my katana, i  AGAIN got hate and died...i didn't even had food or abilities used...the leader kicked her at that instant, got a nice PLD...and my spear ing penta spamming days begun once again .



> I had to do it as MNK, after only just playing the game for 3 months I was the first NA mnk to 70 on Shiva Server. So my gear sucked, he owned my ass 7 fuckin times....



Let me guess, you didn't have O-koite and Sharness right?  I actually wasn't scared of maat since i had seen how to do it on youtube so it was like a programmed responce fighitng him....same for the solo avatar fights at lvl 20...i heard horror stories about shiva or ramuh...and i never died once on them either .


----------



## Maycara (Jun 6, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> I had this epic party with a rng doing penta - slugshot and the bow variation in the tree killing crabs and flys (piercing burn, you may say ) all day, he burned through more arrows that party than ever before he told me...like more than 20 sets of them...that party went on for like 6+ hours too, him and me were the only original members from when we started. (lucky i suppose for the tanks and healers to find replacements before they leave)


haha, thats awesome, I did that once except it was a 18 hour long party, and it was the same members through out it. lol. Mnk was fun leveling, but war/nin was my second job, plus i was much much richer when i lvled it, i had so much fun lvling it, rampage is the greatest WS ever, because you literally just beat the fuck out of them with the axe.




> As for melee burn, that's fun too...but you need a tank that can hold it's own for it to work. When my sam was in the 50s and had access to penta i switched to my spear since i had max pole merits and we were killing birds...i still remember this sucky nin in one of our parties...she couldn't keep hate from my DoT with sam even with the thf's SATA...she made me use my katana or she'd leave...then i die from hate again, even with just my katana that was a few skill points low, and then, while meleeing weakened, and using my katana, i  AGAIN got hate and died...i didn't even had food or abilities used...the leader kicked her at that instant, got a nice PLD...and my spear ing penta spamming days begun once again .


Havent done Melee burn with a melee yet, only rdm, and as rdm its fucking easy, lol.




> Let me guess, you didn't have O-koite and Sharness right?  I actually wasn't scared of maat since i had seen how to do it on youtube so it was like a programmed responce fighitng him....same for the solo avatar fights at lvl 20...i heard horror stories about shiva or ramuh...and i never died once on them either .


 Ya, I had shit gear, was focused on leveling. My war/nin got much of my love after I hit 75 with mnk, I kindof just forgot about mnk especially after the stupid tp nerf.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm gonna buy this for sure.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2009)

Minzara said:


> haha, thats awesome, I did that once except it was a 18 hour long party, and it was the same members through out it. lol. Mnk was fun leveling, but war/nin was my second job, plus i was much much richer when i lvled it, i had so much fun lvling it, rampage is the greatest WS ever, because you literally just beat the fuck out of them with the axe.



My war was 60...i didn't have a haub but other than that it was top gear (peacock necklace too...i was fucking lucky with that NM XD), the most fun i had with it was when i just got to use my dual 10 accuracy axes and the belt...it meant meat food time...and also rape for the monsters i faced .


> Havent done Melee burn with a melee yet, only rdm, and as rdm its fucking easy, lol.



I did with my war sam and nin...war was just broken...here's the static party i had since like 52....war war nin nin brd rdm (for haste mainly )...do i need to say more? 


> Ya, I had shit gear, was focused on leveling. My war/nin got much of my love after I hit 75 with mnk, I kindof just forgot about mnk especially after the stupid tp nerf.



My drg wasn't gimp even though it was a first job, i had so many rumors to bust that i worked hard on it (this lvl 40 bcnm that took 2 drgs and a rdm to do that gave the ring for sniper rings...was what i called monday ), when i was in the early 70s i actually impressed this brd who also had like 7 other 75 jobs who was a drg hater...we had random parties together ever since then all the way to a bunch of merits for me .


----------



## Maycara (Jun 6, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> My war was 60...i didn't have a haub but other than that it was top gear (peacock necklace too...i was fucking lucky with that NM XD), the most fun i had with it was when i just got to use my dual 10 accuracy axes and the belt...it meant meat food time...and also rape for the monsters i faced .


I Had it all, I mean it all. My war/nin was pimp, lol.




> I did with my war sam and nin...war was just broken...here's the static party i had since like 52....war war nin nin brd rdm (for haste mainly )...do i need to say more?


Sam is alot better now, and is more broken then war. Though war still owns.



> My drg wasn't gimp even though it was a first job, i had so many rumors to bust that i worked hard on it (this lvl 40 bcnm that took 2 drgs and a rdm to do that gave the ring for sniper rings...was what i called monday ), when i was in the early 70s i actually impressed this brd who also had like 7 other 75 jobs who was a drg hater...we had random parties together ever since then all the way to a bunch of merits for me .


Lol ya, i was one of the haters, so don't kill me. But I think drg are nice. Just not for me, I hate jobs that have pets, SMN, BST, DRG, PUP etc. I like to use my own powar! Even though a drg dragon is more of just a extension then anything.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 6, 2009)

If they have a weapon like the Ridill at the start of the game and after five years it's still the best sword in the game, then SE really didn't learn anything from FFXI.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jun 6, 2009)

Minzara said:


> I Had it all, I mean it all. My war/nin was pimp, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is sam more broken than war now? 

As for the pet of drg, as far as DDing goes, i'm the same in any one of my DD jobs, the wyvern is just a bit more DoT...nothing different whatsoever.

The whole pet aspect of drg comes when i solo or heal...i can cure over 500 HP for 6 mp while DDing...which is not something war can do...so drg is just like war in the way you play it, it just can do a few other kind of things too. If it's not your thing to have pets, then just stick to drg/war .


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jun 6, 2009)

The new male player looks a lot like Tidus in the face. I would love to play this but it requires the lack of a life... seriously.


----------



## Maycara (Jun 6, 2009)

Dreikoo said:


> How is sam more broken than war now?


They added a whole bunch of moves to it, So it does a shit load of dmg now, and it has 3 shadows now just like nin, With 2 of its ablitys.



> As for the pet of drg, as far as DDing goes, i'm the same in any one of my DD jobs, the wyvern is just a bit more DoT...nothing different whatsoever.


I know, lol. I just dont like the idea of drg, I mean i will invite them to my partys, and i have no problem with them, just not for me.



> The whole pet aspect of drg comes when i solo or heal...i can cure over 500 HP for 6 mp while DDing...which is not something war can do...so drg is just like war in the way you play it, it just can do a few other kind of things too. If it's not your thing to have pets, then just stick to drg/war .


Again, ya. lol Drg is nasty if done right, but so is any job.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 6, 2009)

I remember having to save TP and disengage sometimes because my DRG just did too much dmg straight up while I was lvling back in the day. When the whole thing with Seigan and Third eye came out, my friend just tanked on his Sam and I would SATA.


----------



## Tian (Jun 6, 2009)

both final fantasy XIV and XIII are being shown in playstation home if anyone wants to have a look.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2009)

Can't wait for this, looks like it might be another gem.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 20, 2009)

No news on beta or anything? I haven't really been looking for info tbh.


----------



## destinator (Aug 5, 2009)

Here

Here are your news.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 5, 2009)

After looking at the screenshots and listening to the gameplay info, it's looking like I might delve back into another SE MMO. Save me.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 5, 2009)

Hated FFXI, but I only tried it about a year ago so it was pretty ancient.  Had I tried it at launch I'm sure my impression of the game would have been much more favorable.  Keeping an eye on this one simply to see what SE has learned from FFXI.


----------



## Weaboo (Aug 6, 2009)

Looks promising, as long as it's free or cheap, I'll totally get it


----------



## Jotun (Aug 6, 2009)

I don't like the RO approach with jobs and gathering classes. Weapons choose which subjob you are? I'm still not sure. I would have liked the old job system, but with much more abilities/skills/weapon skills.


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 6, 2009)

From the screens it looks very nice. Hopefully square has learned their lessons from the past one and really perfects what they've done. The updated job system seems a little too complex, but I don't know enough about it yet.


----------



## destinator (Aug 7, 2009)

Official page was updated with those pics in HQ:


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, they are changing the race's names even though they are still Hume, Elvaan, Galka, Mithra and Tarutaru still ._.

However, the game looks beautiful.  I can't wait to give it a shot.  It's this or The Old Republic next year.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2009)

wow the new ff game looks awesome .


----------



## Corruption (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm planning on playing Aion Online when it comes out next month, but depending how this turns out I may have to jump ship.


----------



## swedishpasta (Aug 10, 2009)

I could kill for a sandbox-ff on a console <3

Well i guess no plans for sandbox but still i do have some hopes for the game


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazing new screens o:


----------



## Jotun (Aug 10, 2009)

wow the site got updated with tons of info that made it clear for me. Looks like they are taking some of the guild stuff from FF12 and putting it in 14. I like the idea of being able to assign missions or w/e to members to accomplish.


----------



## destinator (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Jotun (Aug 12, 2009)

So there really won't be Dragoon/Dark Knight. Pretty pissed about the class system, and the quest system sounds like a classic FFXI mistake. Unless the skill system/specialization is fucking baller I honestly don't know if I will be able to play this game.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmmmm, well so far it sounds like it may turn off some players that don't have the time to play for a long period of time.  I'm still going to need to see gameplay and more information before the final verdict for me.


----------



## chaosakita (Aug 12, 2009)

It looks pretty interesting, but I don't have either time or money for a MMO.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 12, 2009)

^^ Thought most MMOs were more or less time intensive, not money intensive.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 13, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> ^^ Thought most MMOs were more or less time intensive, not money intensive.



It depends if you consider $15/month expensive.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Aug 13, 2009)

I sure don't consider 15 bucks a month expensive. MMOs tend to be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## destinator (Aug 19, 2009)

4th's Secret and Bloodline

Game playable in a early alpha version for some people.

First gameplay video emerged too: 4th's Secret and Bloodline


----------



## Vyse (Aug 19, 2009)

Another gameplay video


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 19, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Another gameplay video


Its the same gameplay vid posted above you ;o

Its good to see gameplay, but there isn't much to say about it.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 19, 2009)

Are they even auto-attacking? It looks like the weapon skills are the only thing working in alpha atm. Looks great, but I need to see more.


----------



## destinator (Aug 20, 2009)

Zombie Itachi FC

Screens


----------



## Jotun (Aug 20, 2009)

I see Monk/Ranger/Warrior/Bard? Paladin seems to be in alot of the main pics also, they kept the artifact look somewhat.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful scenery.


----------



## Deathwolf8700 (Aug 20, 2009)

Here some stuff as well Link removed


----------



## Gentleman (Aug 20, 2009)

Not much to see from the gameplay, but at least it looks pretty.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 24, 2009)

Website updated with a new trailer fyi


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2009)

Trailer seems to have had in-game and CGI style cutscenes. Also, beta details. Gonna see if I can get in it.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 25, 2009)

Beta details where?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 25, 2009)

At the end of the trailer, they mentioned Beta details in the newsletter. Just register on the official site to get the info whenever it does come out.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 25, 2009)

Ah ya, cool. I registered right when the site went up so I should be good.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 8, 2009)

Site has been updated again, Lancer ftw!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 8, 2009)

There better be some Samurai.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't think they gonna do Samurai, it might be an eastern class or something that gets introduced later. Or they just might have Marauder have access to all 2H weps. The "class" is pretty vague. You have the disciple general class, then within that you have stuff like archer(RNG)/lancer(DRG ala FFT imo)/Marauder(WAR). Then within that each specific weapon has a different set of skills. Well at least I think it will be like that.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 9, 2009)

What's the official site(s) so I can link it to the OP?


----------



## Jotun (Oct 9, 2009)

New music too 

[/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Grrblt, Merlin, Kilowog, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Memos, Hiroshi, Chainer, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Distracted, Green Lantern, Geg, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, Para, destroy_musick, Serp, Aphrodite, EvilMoogle, Keollyn, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, StrawHat4Life, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime, Reznor, Azure Flame Kite, Naruto, Dragonus Nesha, Id, Hollie

Posted by:


----------



## Kumoriken (Oct 9, 2009)

My undying desire to be hyped about this game is the only reason I've come back to these forums. Hahah.
God damn I can't wait. Every day I wanna re-sub to FF XI, but I just don't like MMO's in general. XI was always different for me though, just the fact that I played on and off so sloppily and uncommitted drove me away from re-subbing and forgetting to cancel it months after I stopped playing.
Generally XIV is what's keeping me at bay from re-subbing to XI this time. Hell if I'm not gonna try it out though.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 9, 2009)

Ares armor and Nyzul is what finally split me from the game safely, it's fucked when after like 4 years you don't have a relic weapon at any stage, then people around you start getting the latest shit + relics lol. It won't happen again!


----------



## Helix (Oct 9, 2009)

Morrigan's armor drove me away from FFXI because I could never get a piece... and me just getting bored of it. I almost maxed out all my merits for BLM, but after needing 9 merits (90k exp) just the up 1 INT point gets tedious. 

Also, end-game linkshell events really take up a lot of your time up and those are really essential for getting any piece of equipment. I would still be playing FFXI if it wasn't for the daily grind.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 9, 2009)

I had 2 pieces of Ares body, I was just missing the lowest lvl one which never dropped for me xD, but I still don't know how I would have gotten the gil to get the lumber and shit.


----------



## Kumoriken (Oct 10, 2009)

So about two days ago I heard something about new classes and crafts being announced, like Gladiator, Pugilist, and a few others.
As for crafts a few of 'em were Blacksmith, Tanner, Alchemist, and Culinarian.
Anyone know a site where I can get most of the up-to-date info? 'Cause I briefly read this stuff and I can't seem to find it anywhere.

As for the new crafts, I'm actually really excited to try out Culinarian. Cooking in video games is usually fun for me. :3


----------



## Jotun (Oct 10, 2009)

Look no further than the first post of this page or the OP. 

I was listening to a podcast and it seems I totally missed out on some info that was found out at gamescon. You don't autoattack in 14, instead theres an action bar at the bottom which seems similar to the gambits in 12 or the multiple line macros you created in 11. Aside from that, there is a power/accuracy gauge for everyone (not sure about mages) so basically RNG basics if you've played 11. Closer = more accuracy, further = more damage/less accuracy. Oh and a bar for each hand.



I'm curious how the action bar is going to work out exactly, from what I know there are 10 max, numbered 1-0. You can also move your UI and shit around which sounds nice. I just wanna get my hands on the beta asap D:

The AI has been upgraded alot from what I have read/heard. Mobs will run away from you if you have your weapon equipped or call help when they are about to die.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 10, 2009)

At a quick glance in the top picture, I thought that was that Tenzen model hume with scale armor. :S

And I know that SE said that there wouldn't be specifically a Samurai class but that it would be possible to make something similar. It's pretty much definite that katana will be in the game as I don't see why SE would exclude it.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 10, 2009)

Why did they announce FFIV before IIIX was even released?


----------



## Kumoriken (Oct 10, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Why did they announce FFIV before IIIX was even released?


=


Suzuku said:


> Why did they announce Final fantasy 4 before terribly Roman-numerated Final Fantasy 7 was even released?



Well my friend, because 4 comes before 7, believe it or not.


----------



## Kumoriken (Oct 11, 2009)

Relative to the subject though, the talk of action bars for basic attacks makes me a bit nervous about the game.
I really dunno how I'm gonna like it. And although I guess it's a nice feature to be able to mess around with your HUD, the look of the HUD at the moment just looks a bit less "clean" than the HUD of FF XI.
I'm sure it'll be cleaned up though.

Also, does anyone know if beta testers for MMO's have to pay while beta testing?


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 11, 2009)

Suzuku said:


> Why did they announce FFIV before IIIX was even released?



So they can announce XV before XIV is released.


----------



## Kumoriken (Oct 19, 2009)

Apparently crafting classes, or Disciples of the Hand/Land as they're called now (Blacksmith, Alchemist, Culinarian, Botanist, etc.), will be able to play the game to its fullest without having to play a combat class. So that means I'll be able to fight as an Alchemist of Culinarian, I'd think. :3
Looking forward to it, sounds like it'll be an awesome experience.
Also, there are rumors of a beta being held before the end of 2010. Can't find the link, but it was a page on some Playstation site.
Also other rumors of a February 2010 beta, but I'm not sure what to think about that. Have no source on it.
You'll also have to consider the old rumors of a September beta, which obviously didn't happen.
Either way, hope it's soon. Even created a Steam group with some people from /v/, anticipating it.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 20, 2009)

Well the game will most likely hit early to mid summer next year, I still think there is a strong chance for a December closed beta. A month or 2 for open beta and then bam.


----------



## Free Gobbie (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm retired from MMORPGs, but I might give this game some run.


----------



## jereith (Oct 20, 2009)

When I first saw the preview of FFXIV I wasn't so impressed but since I play the predecessor I'm curious how it will turn out.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 18, 2009)

beta sign ups people


----------



## Gabe (Dec 20, 2009)

looks like a good game


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 20, 2009)

Signed up for it. Pretty sure I won't get picked though but who knows. I was tempted to put that I stilled played FFXI but my character is frozen and stuck in limbo somewhere.


----------



## The Red Gil (Dec 20, 2009)

HOLY SHIIIII PS-TRIPLEEEE WOOT!


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm gonna skip out on the Beta of a MMO this time around.  I remember when I did it for Warhammer and when I was constantly playing that, it made me hate the game when I lost all the stuff I did with the beta characters.


----------



## Helix (Dec 20, 2009)

I wonder if they'll have a dynamis element to this game. That was one of the more interesting end-game events, in my opinion.


*Spoiler*: _My character dying montage *shitty quality on PS2*_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZiMCULLo00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 20, 2009)

Hope I get chosen.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 20, 2009)

That shit took forever to sign up for, unless I'm just really lazy. My main reason for wanting to go into beta is to check it out before buying it tbh. If it fails I'll have to wait for GW2 and play more WoW.... D:


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm willing to bet that this is just the "upgraded" version of FFXI.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 21, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> I'm willing to bet that this is just the "upgraded" version of FFXI.



Well ya, pretty much. It will be similar to FFXI, don't be confused about that. I'm ok with it too. The gameplay will be the breaking point for me, really hope I get in that beta.


----------



## Hi Im God (Dec 21, 2009)

Fuck I'm excited about this.  I hope there is more of a solo aspect to this game and coffer/hnm/nm hunting isn't broken.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 22, 2009)

Seems there is a beta key with Final Fantasy XIII.  I might actually have to try it out then if that's the case


----------



## Helix (Dec 22, 2009)

Seriously? Where did you find this information out?

If that's the case, at least I can get in the PS3 beta since I already pre-ordered FFXIII.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 22, 2009)

JP FF13 only though apparently


----------



## Kumoriken (Jan 29, 2010)

If anyone's interested, I've started an XIV group/planned linkshell, we're up to about 110 members.
Currently working on a forum for it, but for now we're just a Steam group.
Most members were gathered from /v/, but most are actually really cool guys.
Figured I'd check here to see if anyone's interested in joining. Here's the Steam group, and I'll post the forum link once we get it up and running.


----------



## Kumoriken (Feb 1, 2010)

Forum's up.

If anyone wants to join. We're welcoming anyone and everyone. One thing worth mentioning though? Most people in the group are definitely not fans of Naruto. Heh.
So it's something I wouldn't flaunt.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 1, 2010)

I tried joining a prerelease ls/guild didn't work out. I could already see problems with the leader


----------



## Kumoriken (Feb 1, 2010)

Jotun said:


> I tried joining a prerelease ls/guild didn't work out. I could already see problems with the leader



For XIV? Was it Eldritch Eponym? Or something else?


----------



## Jotun (Feb 2, 2010)

One called Armada


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like FFXIV is hitting the 360 as well.


----------



## The World (Feb 3, 2010)

I just want FF14 to have good solo quests and solo stuff to do like SE is promising.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 3, 2010)

mystictrunks said:


> Looks like FFXIV is hitting the 360 as well.



I can already see people bitchin at how the 360 is gonna limit the other 2 versions the same way the PS2 held back the PC version.

Gonna end up playing on PC anyway with a couple of my friends from my FFXI endgame ls. Only about 3 of them are playing it for sure, the rest are either MIA/still enjoying FFXI (wow I say)/don't wanna deal with another MMO.


----------



## Muk (Aug 22, 2012)

was at gamescon 2012 and saw the reboot presentation

...
graphics/texture were around guild wars 1 graphics

they are including a limit breaker system akin to ff7 except for the entire party

other than that it was too short of a presentation to really judge it for anything

and beta is suppose to open up this coming winter


----------

